# 75-gallon planted-video



## sirfishmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

this is my 75-gallon planted tank.....DIY yeast C02 with natural bell diffuser....T5-light 216watts. there are about 15 australian rainbows in there, breeding group of giant danios, one 3-year old buenos aires tetra, several corys and one hybrid catfish...and one 6" pike that is hiding in a silver dollar saize hole.

let me know what you guys think..


DOug


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Very nice! 

I did some ceynote (cave) snorkeling in Mexico recently and saw Buenos Aires tetras, I told the guide what they were called and he thought it was quite funny, we were nowhere near Buenos Aires! 

Anyway thats a really nice setup, looks well established. Bravo!


----------



## sirfishmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I did some ceynote (cave) snorkeling in Mexico recently and saw Buenos Aires tetras, I told the guide what they were called and he thought it was quite funny, we were nowhere near Buenos Aires!
> 
> Anyway thats a really nice setup, looks well established. Bravo!


OMG! i am jealous, had the oppertunity once to do some cave diving and got scared, wish i did it now!


thanks

Doug


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Yea it was really nice, the Mexican Yucatan has thousands of those ceynotes. So much beauty, so little time! 
Nothing to be scared of, it was pretty much just the people and the fish down there. They had lights installed as well so the visibility was pretty good. You can go as simple or as technical as you want with cave exploring.. something for everyone. I went with my wife otherwise I probably would have done a more technical dive.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

BTW I just subscribed to your videos and added you as a friend on YT!


----------

